# Amazon UHD versions



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

When I search for Amazon shows in the Stream app or Reelgood, you can’t control whether it’s the UHD version or the non-UHD. I hate how Amazon does this and there’s just that TINY indicator on the poster art to indicate.

Anyone have a work around? Besides navigating to my Amazon WatchList in their app.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> When I search for Amazon shows in the Stream app or Reelgood, you can't control whether it's the UHD version or the non-UHD. I hate how Amazon does this and there's just that TINY indicator on the poster art to indicate.
> 
> Anyone have a work around? Besides navigating to my Amazon WatchList in their app.


This is a huge fail on Amazon's part if you ask me. It's even a pain in the ass on the FireTV.

On Netflix, if it's available in 4K, it plays in 4K, there's no need to look for a 4K version. If the device or display doesn't support 4K, then it automatically reduced to 1080p. It's not rocket science.

It's ridiculous for Amazon to have an HD and a UHD version of the same show or movie!!!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ke3ju said:


> This is a huge fail on Amazon's part if you ask me. It's even a pain in the ass on the FireTV.
> 
> On Netflix, if it's available in 4K, it plays in 4K, there's no need to look for a 4K version. If the device or display doesn't support 4K, then it automatically reduced to 1080p. It's not rocket science.
> 
> It's ridiculous for Amazon to have an HD and a UHD version of the same show or movie!!!


Unfortunately it's been this way since 2015, when they first started streaming UHD. Amazon has no desire to change it. At least that is the way it appears.

Although I have noticed lately that only UHD versions of shows pop up lately when they are pushing shows on me. Which is a small improvement. But it's still been a point of frustration for me, going on five years this November.


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> Unfortunately it's been this way since 2015, when they first started streaming UHD. Amazon has no desire to change it. At least that is the way it appears.
> 
> Although I have noticed lately that only UHD versions of shows pop up lately when they are pushing shows on me. Which is a small improvement. But it's still been a point of frustration for me, going on five years this November.


I actually found it more difficult to find 4k versions lately...I wasn't sure if they were "de-emphasized" due to bandwidth issues with everyone quarantined and streaming. But I didn't spend too much time on it.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I hate the way google searches on the Stream, it won’t show you all matches and let you pick.

So it’s just luck of the draw.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

The thing is, Amazon CAN filter.

When I search within the Prime app on a 4K Roku connected to a non-4K TV, it won’t show me any UHD versions.

But when I search on a 4K device connected to a 4K tv, it shows me both versions, but often it’s difficult to find the UHD one, such as in the TiVo search.

If I add a show to my watchlist from my non-4K set, I’m locked in to watching non-UHD on either set.

But if I add a 4K version to my watchlist from the 4K set, I can select and watch it in non-UHD automatically on my non-4K set.

So they downgrade but won’t automatically upgrade.


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

cwoody222 said:


> The thing is, Amazon CAN filter.
> 
> When I search within the Prime app on a 4K Roku connected to a non-4K TV, it won't show me any UHD versions.
> 
> ...


If you are using Watchlists and have mixed 4k and non, then yes, best to always put the 4k in your watchlist. It's annoying there are 2 versions at this point. I understand it got setup this way when 4k was a novelty, but now it's unnecessary.


----------

